# So i got in some plants today



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I ordered three stalks of amazon sword from ebay from a seller in malaysia and they took like 2 weeks to get here. When i looked inside the package they were pretty yellow with only a few bits of green here and there... any chance of them making it? i planted them in my mannys tank and am wondering maybe if dosing some ferts will help?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

why did you pick so far away for buy plants?i wouldnt order plant unless i knew they was coming in a few days


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Swords send out new leaves from the middle, so if the roots and rosette (where all the stems meet) are okay, then the plants will bounce back. Good lighting and ferts will help speed the process.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cueball said:


> why did you pick so far away for buy plants?i wouldnt order plant unless i knew they was coming in a few days


well they said it wouldnt take too long but it did.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

one stalk managed to send up some leaves..i fertilized yesterday and hopefully those three little leaves will grow well. Im dosing comprehensive, excel potassium and iron..anything i should dose more than the reccomended growth in order to get it to grow a little faster?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

-should bounce back









The only thing that would help it bounce back faster would be an increase of light, ferts and CO2. This should always be done in unison, of course.
It's a balance between the 3.

If you have no CO2, without increasing light but increasing ferts might be a bad mix. light+ferts=growth
light+more ferts=possible algea outbreak
more light+more ferts+30ppm CO2=growth explosion

if nitrates are 10-25ppm and phosphate is .5-2ppm, that is the only thing that should help it grow faster w/ no CO2 though.

Hope that helped


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i use excel right now as far as co2, should i get one of those yeast things?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hey dippy i got some star moss of ebay but i have heard its not a true aquatic plant is that true?

its scientific name is Tortula ruralis


----------

